# Xm Inno ?



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Hello,
I have had a Roady 2 for a while, I would like to get an Inno, so that I can record some of the shows I like listening to in the off hours.

I know they make an NeXus, but I think that does not do portable, and if I am on the train I may want portable

So I was looking at the Inno,
I also found a cheaper version called the Pioneer Gex-Inno2Bk Inno

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KU0PCS/ref=pd_luc_00002B000E3ZFSAB000KU0PCS/103-7385903-1904604

So what is the difference, this version seems cheaper? Is it a different model.

Also I know they have been talking about a merger for a while now, any problems you think buying new hardware now? Will it be compatible after a merger?

thanks
Bill


----------



## jmurray (May 17, 2002)

I have the Inno1 and I love it. Sound quality is a little weak due to XMs compression but that isn't a device specific problem. Recording feature is very convenient. It will also notify you if an artist or song is playing on another channel. It works indoors when a terrestrial signal is available. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Heck, mine works indoors and I'm 50 miles from the nearest terrestrial sig. I just put the antenna in a south facing window. I love my Inno! Yes, the Inno will continue to work if the companies merge. The only difference between Inno 1 and 2 has to do with the way the units transmit the signal to your FM car radio. Inno 2 has "Sure Connect.' Inno 1's FM modulator transmits directly to the receiver. One word of caution, the FM modulator only works in the car dock. You will need to purchase a home kit if you want to listen indoors.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I work in a basement and the inno is great! I record stuff at night and play it during the day when I don't have a signal.

Great unit!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I am definitly sold on the Inno.
My car is where it would get a lot of use. I listen to O&A, and the repeats are not on when I commute. Currently I use the tape deck of the car (yes my car has a tape deck and CD) to receive my XM from the roady. Does the Inno car setup allow this, or only FM modulation. What is sure connect?

lastly can the Inno be docked with aome sort of boom box, there are times when I am working in the yard, etc where I drag out my old FM boombox from the 90's . I know it won't work with that boom box but does XM sell one it would work with?

thanks guys


----------



## jmurray (May 17, 2002)

Bill D said:


> I am definitly sold on the Inno.
> My car is where it would get a lot of use. I listen to O&A, and the repeats are not on when I commute. Currently I use the tape deck of the car (yes my car has a tape deck and CD) to receive my XM from the roady. Does the Inno car setup allow this, or only FM modulation. What is sure connect?
> 
> lastly can the Inno be docked with aome sort of boom box, there are times when I am working in the yard, etc where I drag out my old FM boombox from the 90's . I know it won't work with that boom box but does XM sell one it would work with?
> ...


You can use FM and there is a headphone jack on the dock itself which you can use a tape deck adapter or a line right to the head unit itself.

Sure Connect is a marketing term for their FM Modulation.

Not sure about a boom box, but you could always get a second car kit and use the FM modulator on your old boom box. The FM modulator doesn't work in the home dock.


----------

